# Today's catch



## crimbfighter (Jun 14, 2016)

I visited with my folks today and took advantage of a new garden full of different plants and flowers, which attract a whole different batch of bugs. Still working with the new rig. Each time I use it I figure out the nuances more and more. My favorites follow. (I also seem to be incapable of limiting myself to the requisite 5 images in a post...)

1. I believe it's a May Fly, though a little late in the season for them.




2. 




3.




4.




5.




6. Nom Nom Nom!







7.




8.




9. No bugs, just pretty!


----------



## weepete (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice shots, that new rig of yours looks to be paying off. 

May flies are very distinctive, with their tails bodies and upright wings so I doubt you've mis-identifed it. It does look to me like a mayfly too from what I can see of it. I saw a big heathy olive dun which was perched on a bank machine at the weekend

Mayfly Genus Callibaetis (Speckled Duns) hatch & pictures


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 15, 2016)

weepete said:


> Nice shots, that new rig of yours looks to be paying off.
> 
> May flies are very distinctive, with their tails bodies and upright wings so I doubt you've mis-identifed it. It does look to me like a mayfly too from what I can see of it. I saw a big heathy olive dun which was perched on a bank machine at the weekend
> 
> Mayfly Genus Callibaetis (Speckled Duns) hatch & pictures


Thanks! It certainly is paying off. I'm glad I didn't have to invest lots of money is more lighting gear to get a specialized rig for macro work. I'm actually thinking of making another identical rig and seeing if people want to wear test it for me.


----------

